# Base Closings?



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Is it me or was North Dakota spared from losing any jobs to base closings with todays announcement? CNN Base Closing List


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is the Official List


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GF will realign and lose 2300 of 2700 personnel.Plus a couple hundred civilian jobs.....probably their planes will go to another base,but keep their missile wing.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

No missile wing anymore...closed in 90s. Almost all 355 civilian jobs gone and 80% of the military. Have to wait and see the outcome!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> No missile wing anymore...closed in 90s. Almost all 355 civilian jobs gone and 80% of the military. Have to wait and see the outcome!


OUCH! Damn, I hate to see that happen up there (or anywhere for that matter). Since you're from the area, can you tell us what the expected impact is going to be for the community? Do you think most of the base workers' spouses had jobs in the area? If so, that could be a loss of around 4,000 workers in the area, right?

If one would guess that there are 50,000 in GF, and guess half that is work force 25,000.... then the 4,000 possible lost is a truly devastating blow to the area, and state.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

What exactly does a realignment entail? I am not very clear on the whole issue can somebody tell me what exactly will happen other than we lose a bunch of personnel and equipment?

Thanks


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

our locale airbase[niagara falls,ny]after nam seen our fighter jets sent off and was replaced with bombers and transport planes.now strictly refueling.10 yrs ago we were on the list for base closure.at that time the politicians used this to get ellected after the base was removed from the list 'i saved the base 'since than the base has become the second largest employer in niagara county.expansion projects since has been none stop with the bragging rights of one of the worlds largest runways.
now were on the list again,this is a hard read.
* hillary and schumer sitting pretty,poised to look like political hero's?
*adjacent n.f. airport who for the last 5 yrs have been droping big $$ on expansion to include intrastructure leading into it.is the airport in line to aquire it. funny thing here is 5 planes on average a year currently fly in and out of the place seeing the owners own the buffalo airport too,hasn't allowed flights in yet.
*maybe the state in their infanite wisdom are choosing to give it to the senecas like they did when they handed over prime property for a casino
*maybe i'm off, maybe it is just part of a overall plan for homeland securiety
*maybe its just the gov.and the hec with cummunites like ours.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Realignment suggest thats we send our refueling mission elsewhere to multiple bases because it is more economically efficient and possilby bring in another mission. As of now, there is talk about bringing the unmanned aerial planes in, but that only takes limited personnel to support. I wouldn't be surprised if the base becomes a center for Homeland Security. Its location and infrastucture would support that well.

Only time will tell...


----------

